# wondering about Alberta / BC Breeders .. Seda? MyLad? Havadahl?



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi there,

I'm new - but super appreciate your support and help here! My husband and I are looking to adopt a Havanese puppy - and we are researching breeders right now. We live in Alberta but are looking at BC/AB or Western USA breeders as we would travel. What are your recommendations?

We've reached out to Seda Havanese, and are looking at Mylad or Havadahl Kennels or Hugabrew in BC - but are super open to your thoughts.

Thanks so much!

Amy


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Isn’t Seda Havanese Wulfin’s breeder? If I’m remembering correctly, I think I follow them somewhere (maybe Facebook, which I don’t really use) because Wulfin at one point shared that they use a systematic program to introduce and provide early stimulation to their puppies, and it was really interesting to read about. Wulfin might be busy with the new puppy but maybe would receive a PM notification.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Seda and Mylad both have very good reputations. I don't know the other two, which does NOT mean anything, positive or negative.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I responded in PM to this .. I am generally out of town on weekends at the cabin and have limited access to internet (cell phone data only! Yikes!)


Western Canada has quite a few breeders that aren't part of the club (Havanese Fanciers of Canada), and many are the "come from champion lines" sort. The great breeders on this side are few and far between, and because of the pandemic, many have closed their waiting lists (so many pandemic buyers are looking). So I provided the info I had on these (which is they show, but have very little on OFA, have some tests showing, but not all - are the tests done and they just didn't pay the extra to have them available online, etc). So those are questions I would definitely want to ask these. I also provided a one to steer clear of because of reputation in the breeding world while they look like a great breeder, also one very active shower/breeder turned puppy mill who has apparently started up her operations again.


----------



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

Wulfin you have been amazing. Thank you! Thank you to everyone who has welcome me and helped me. I am SO glad to have found this amazing community. I’m contacting some breeders in Ontario right now and will keep you updated. I’m thrilled to have your help on this journey and so grateful.


----------



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you for this! I am reaching out to a few that have been recommended to me in Ontario as well. I have also read some of your posts on potty training and find it so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you so much! I reached out and Wulfin was SO helpful. I appreciate your help so much.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I dealt with Mylad when I was looking. The fellow I spoke with was very helpful. I didn't end up getting a dog from them but wouldn't hesitate to do so from my experience with just telephone conversations and their willingness to be helpful.


----------

